

Ask HN: Fastest development gig that earned you some money - NicoJuicy


======
NicoJuicy
One of the fastest was creating a Google Place for someone ... I copied the
Twitter page from the husband and added it to their Google Place site. I also
notified the daughters boyfriend to delete the drinking pics from FourSquare
(they appeared on their Foursquare business)

I did have to wait a month for the code of Google (they send it by postcard),
but it only took me about 2 hours or so. I asked for 160€, they have 1300
pageviews in 8 days (and no website).

